# Valve won't close



## molarface (Jul 28, 2020)

Have been dealing with a nightmare concerning sprinkler system for months. Thought it was done with, but nooooooo.

I have a valve that will not close, runs whenever master valve is opened. Worked last season however since then I have
1) replaced all underground wiring, 
2)repaired multiple areas damaged by trenching to replace gas line, 
3)repaired the inlet line upstream from this valve after it was severed and filled with concrete while placing a fence post. This required tunneling 2 feet under a patio.
4)opened the valve, cleaned it, (no debris found other than a fine white residue which was undoubtedly concrete), checked the diaphragm and solenoid.

Every thing seems to be as it should except it won't shut off. Normally, I would just replace the valve and see if that would not work, but when the valve was placed way back in the 80's it must have seemed like a nice location, so nice that a shrub and several tree form crepe myrtles were placed close by. As it turns out, too close. Now I have several 3 inch branches a foot over the top and a maze of roots that would challenge Paul Bunyan and his ax.

Internet searching of images yeilds that the valve in question is an Irritrol. Looks like this:



I have a few questions,
1) The area in red, does this denote a solid piece? I have nothing there but air.
2) I emailed my sprinkler guy, he suggests that a washer (?) might be clogging the tube in green. I have tried several wires but can't work past that right angle bend.
3) The spring, after removing the cap and internals I was inspecting the inside of the box for lost pieces and found a spring identical to #7. Clean and shiny so I feel it must have come from inside.It really fits only where the other spring fits so I doubled them up and reassembled the valve, no change.

Before I order a complete valve and start swapping parts I thought I would ask if anyone here had an idea.
Thanks


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

order a complete valve and replace everything but the body.

i had a few valves that were acting up like yours, including my master valve. all internal parts looked ok and cleaned up nice, but they still leaked. one was an irritrol jar top and two were toro. both work perfectly now.

as for that green tube, maybe a shot of compressed air to ensure it is clear?


----------



## molarface (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks. Yes, I thought that would be the route I would have to go. Just like to have a hole or crack to point to!
Good idea about the air, I was squirting water in it from a syringe but no pressure at all. Air it is.


----------

